

That Viral "Poverty Thoughts" Essay Is Totally Ridiculous - mikecane
http://blogs.houstonpress.com/artattack/2013/11/that_viral_poverty_thoughts_es.php

======
mikecane
"Why I Make Bad Decisions" \-- or something like that -- was popular here at
HN recently. This debunks it.

~~~
fforw
"Oliver Twist" debunked -- Dickens just a novelist.

~~~
mikecane
Dickens never claimed Twist was the story of his own life. What part of fraud
is difficult to understand?

